# Best small vehicle for residential



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

If a guy wanted to get into residentials and maybe some small commercial properties ,what would be the best small truck setup? Is there a heavy duty small vehicle that is best or will anything work? I'd like to see Ford take a SD 250 and make it the size of a ranger. Is there a way to beef up a small truck or Jeep to make it as stout for plowing ,but smaller as say a F-250 SD?


----------



## Bigblue250 (Oct 23, 2003)

As much as I like the F-250 with an 8' Fisher for the heavy stuff, I havent found anything better than my little CJ-5 with a 7 footer on it for tight driveways and such.


----------



## jo2fst4u (Dec 20, 2003)

Jeep


----------



## easthavenplower (Aug 21, 2003)

i think pick ups with short beds are most versitile but jeeps can get in those hard to reach places


----------



## gunsworth (Nov 18, 2003)

Definitely a Jeep, the turn radius is unmatched. I would reccomend finding a used yj (91-95 6cyl) as opposed to a new tj. The coils on a tj dont like weight and the air bags you need for the coils or airshocks can be annoying. If you do go with a tj though, try to get one with a dana 44 and trac-lock in the rear.


----------



## chevy guy37 (Nov 8, 2003)

I never had a jeep but they look like cool little plowing machines.
I would have to say a jeep.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

jeep


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

*my choice*

Jeep, Jeep Jeep.


----------



## hillmin (Dec 6, 2003)

I used my '85 CJ7 & 6.5 Meyer for seven years and wish I still had it. I plowed driveways and roads. Kept 3-5gal. buckets of sand in the back. Surprised a lot of plow guys up here in NH when I first moved here who thought I wouldn't get out of my driveway with it. Could get in and out of these tight driveways faster than I do with my pickup trucks.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

*Side walk plower*

I used a Bronco II for 5 years with a 2 meter plow on it.
Small and short with a 6 foot blade.
Guys I plowed with thanked god I showed up to plow. Rabbit warren condo complex's were no problem.
I can get in and get out where they can't. Right now I see no vehicle that can do it all. None are small and short enough but have weight to do the all the jobs. You either do small or big. Jeeps from what I hear have front axle weakness, hit a curb it's done. Imports, get raped on parts and service. If I hit the Mega Millions tomorrow I think I set up a Hummer to do the job. Gun mounts are optional.


----------



## jeepboy (Nov 13, 2003)

I would go JEEP they are one tough vehicle! If i bought a yj i would get the posi-lock kit for the lockout on the front axle....i've seen too many vaccume hose problems w/that front end. Just like the older s-10's.


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

International Scout 2 w/ Fisher is what I had for many years but unfortunately they are not manufactured anymore.:realmad:


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

jeep wrangler or ford ranger


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

JEEP! 
Heres my cj5 >which now has a 7' meyers.


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

pic


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

...or maybe a Jeep!

Check out this thread about pix of plow Jeeps:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12730

(mine's the black CJ with a Fisher)

Jeff Pierce


----------



## ttyR2 (Jan 1, 2004)

While a bit crazy, the hot ticket might be to rig a jeep up with a steerable rear axle as well, tied into the steering system. Could just about turn around in it's own length with a setup like that.


----------



## parboy (Nov 10, 2003)

hey hillmin where in nh are you?


----------



## z_plow_master (Nov 19, 2003)

jeep is nice, but where can you put the salt and the shovel.
ummm, i'd go for a ford ranger, i thought of a jeep before i got mine, but the ranger has been plowing for three years for me, and no problem (truck or plow)
the ranger has a payload around 1400lbs
the jeep has only 800 lbs
---------
plow is 500lbs
driver 200 lbs
so how many salt bags are you gonna have 2? that is the most you can do with a jeep
but with the ranger you can go for 14 bags
i am not trying to put the jeep down, don't understand me wrong, if you don't salt much, then go with the jeep, it is even better , cause it is shorter and has a smaller turning circle.but as for me, i do salting for small properties and gas stations with plowing , so i need as much salt as i can have.


----------



## EPACF (Dec 7, 2003)

*84 Toyota for me*

I have an 84 toyota with a 6.5 fisher- great setup!
***I have to say it is my DRIVEWAY RIG***
larger plow is really needed to make time in parking lots, but the yota pushes much more that one would expect from looking at it.


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

If it were still available, the international Scout II would be the winner. I had one years ago and it was the hands down winner for performance, torque and turning.

Never had a Jeep but always wanted one. They must be the turning champs!

The Toyota is a very capable machine and gives the best all around for drives. The main problem is they are light in the rear--even without the plow hanging on the front. But you can carry extra things and with the regular cab the rear window is easy to keep clear even on those foggy type nights.

The Rangers are OK, but the Toyota is better overall---I've had several of both. The Ranger with the air bag setup carries the plow much better than the Yota--it was like carrying a baby in the front-- no sag, no issues.


----------



## Rainman (Dec 10, 2003)

How about the Jeep Cherokee....been using one for two years now.
Tough as nails and room for salt and shovels!


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

*s-10*

i used a s-10 blazer 4.3 fisher plow
was amazed at the snow it would push
and where you want it to go


----------



## progmc (Sep 29, 2004)

I have a 1987 dodge dakota standard cab short box for drives works great. heavy truck for its size and turns good in tight areas. Just wish that I had the 318.


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

Full Size Bronco or Blazer
I used to plow in a full size Bronco and it never got stuck, and was very maneuverable compared to a pickup.


----------



## jcmjclem (Nov 28, 2004)

I have two subs that plow for me and both used to plow with CJ's and 6.5 Meyers. The one just switched to a 1986 Chevy Blazer. He is smacking himself in the head for waiting to change. The second guy is on the hunt for a full size Blazer. Their main complaint was how cramped the CJ's driving compartment is for long periods of time! I always thought they drove with their arms out the windows because they were hot!!!


----------



## Voyager AL (Nov 15, 2004)

Ive got a 2 dr Tracker, with a SnowSport on the front, and a Salter on the rear. Turns in my lot, no 3 point turns for me!. I need to post a pic, but dont have any with it pushing snow.........


----------



## ExplorerPlow (Dec 12, 2004)

I plow with a 97 Ford Explorer with the 5litre v8 with AWD and ill tell you, that thing still suprises me when i go out. I have a Snoway 7.5 on it and it really does handle what ever nature and myself can throw at it.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

anyone plow with a early bronco still?


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

96' Toyota 4Runner....with a 6'8" Snoway. Been doing driveways with 12+ inches for the last 3 days........works great......

Derek


----------



## jeepboy (Nov 13, 2003)

Voyager Al I have a 96 tracker w/3 inch suspension lift and 31 inch tires. Is your plow a factory fit for the tracker,and how well does it work? On mine there aren't too many good attachment places for a winch or a plow so i'd love to see a pic. I do know it goes like crazy off road,I've been pulling firewood out of the woods with mine to heat my house.


----------



## Voyager AL (Nov 15, 2004)

No, its not a factory mount...I bought a front-hitch for a Silverado, and cut it to fit between the lower control arm mounts. Welded it up, and the SnowSport is workin fine. A Class 1 hitch in the rear holds a Feeder type salter. It cant handle the weight of any more than 325 pounds of salt. Everything works great, and for what I have invested in it all, Im REAL happy.


----------

